# tcpi_snd_cwnd in net/inetnet/tcp.h seems incorrect



## Robert J. McMahon (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm looking for FreeBSD expertise with respect to the net/inetnet/tcp.h. The tcpi_snd_cwnd doesn't seem to be right. Iperf3 compiled on FreeBSD 10.3 is reporting an unrealistic congestion window

```
rjmcmahon@rjm-freebsd ~/Code/iperf-master $ src/iperf3 -c 192.168.100.10 -i 1 -w 1M
Connecting to host 192.168.100.10, port 5201
[ 4] local 192.168.100.22 port 55303 connected to 192.168.100.10 port 5201
[ ID] Interval Transfer Bandwidth Retr Cwnd
[ 4] 0.00-1.00 sec 113 MBytes 949 Mbits/sec 0 294 MBytes 
[ 4] 1.00-2.00 sec 112 MBytes 941 Mbits/sec 0 294 MBytes 
[ 4] 2.00-3.00 sec 112 MBytes 942 Mbits/sec 0 294 MBytes 
[ 4] 3.00-4.00 sec 112 MBytes 941 Mbits/sec 0 294 MBytes 
[ 4] 4.00-5.00 sec 112 MBytes 941 Mbits/sec 0 294 MBytes 
[ 4] 5.00-6.00 sec 112 MBytes 942 Mbits/sec 0 294 MBytes 
[ 4] 6.00-7.00 sec 112 MBytes 941 Mbits/sec 0 294 MBytes 
[ 4] 7.00-8.00 sec 112 MBytes 942 Mbits/sec 0 294 MBytes 
[ 4] 8.00-9.00 sec 112 MBytes 941 Mbits/sec 0 294 MBytes 
[ 4] 9.00-10.00 sec 112 MBytes 941 Mbits/sec 0 294 MBytes 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
[ ID] Interval Transfer Bandwidth Retr
[ 4] 0.00-10.00 sec 1.10 GBytes 942 Mbits/sec 0 sender
[ 4] 0.00-10.00 sec 1.10 GBytes 942 Mbits/sec receiver

iperf Done.
[/B]
```
*
Bob*


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2016)

Robert J. McMahon said:


> I'm looking for FreeBSD expertise with respect to the net/inetnet/tcp.h.


Your best bet is the freebsd-net@ mailinglist, there aren't a lot of FreeBSD developers on this board.


----------



## Robert J. McMahon (Oct 1, 2016)

thanks!


----------

